# Wilkes Co Bruiser , Did anyone else see it ??



## dbone (Oct 19, 2004)

I made an ice run Saturday afternoon down to Tim's store outside of Tignall , There were several guys huddled around the back of a truck and I saw a leg sticking up so I knew this was no doe , It was a ten point irregular buck about a five and a half year old by my judgement , what made this bruiser so interesting was that it had a strange third brow tine right in the center of its head a few inches longer than the other two , If this fella is a GON subscriber I hope he submits a pic , did anyone else from around Wilkes see or hear anything about this buck ?? the fella said it was killed around the lake , MAN I gotta start carrying my camera


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 19, 2004)

Me and Teddy talked to Tim and Shelia Monday morning while we ate our biscuts before hunting....Neither of them mentioned the buck....


----------



## dbone (Oct 19, 2004)

The next time you see Tim ask him about the buck , he was at the truck when I pulled up , he made mention of how the ole boy was pretty torn up from fighting and his use of that middle tine


----------



## Duff (Oct 19, 2004)

I TALKED TO TIM SAT MORNING. HE SAID FOR ME TO STAY CLEAR OF YOU BRANDON 

 : THATS WHAT HE SAID

HE WAS TELLING ME WHERE YA'LL HUNTED. YOUR  ALMOST A NEIGHBOR.


----------



## Woody (Oct 19, 2004)

Any of y'all tried Bozo's Bar B Que there in Tignall?

I keep saying I'm gonna try it but haven't yet.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 20, 2004)

Woodow, I think I'm goig to try it this Saturday. I'll let you know. I've seen people buying the BBQ as eary as 10.


----------



## dbone (Oct 20, 2004)

*I hate to do this to anybody*

We stopped there the other weekend because Tim quit selling anything except pizza after breakfast and the cumback cafe closed at 2pm on Sat . We may be an oddity , but none of us were even slightly impressed with the food or the selection and the prices were tending toward gouging , put it this way , we ate sandwichs for supper that night , To be honest we usually bring our own eats but that was a fluke weekend , I'm hoping Mr Norman out on sandtown rd starts his sat BBQ's back up now thats gooood eatin !!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Oct 20, 2004)

dbone, thanks for the tip. I won't be eating there after all. Let us know when the BBQ place at Sandtown cranks up.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 20, 2004)

I stopped by the Quickstop late this evening after hunting and talked to Tim about the buck you all are talking about. He did in fact remember the buck. He told me that that was the first decent buck he had seen up to that day but it wasn't really that big. He did tell me that Sheila, his wife, was working today and that she had seen a 12 pointer in the back of a truck that pulled up to the store today. He did not see it, but said that his wife said it was very big!!!


----------

